# Need help buying a concerto of Vivaldi!!



## Manhattan

Hello there
I urgently need this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...282053605&sr=1-1&seller=&colid=&condition=new
The problem is I'm in the middle east, as you know the shipping process takes too much time for me and unfortunately I don't have enough time for it.
My request is someone in the US buy it for me (I'll pay the price beforehand) and upload the content of the CD on the net for a private download (for respecting the copyright) so I can able to download it in a fast way.
I don't want either of the original book or the CD to be delivered at all.
Can someone do it for me?

Thanks in advnace


----------

